# Knicks trade Sprewell get Van Horn



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

Four-Team Deal: Sprewell to Wolves (7-22-03)

_A blockbuster four-team NBA trade has been completed today, ESPN The Magazine's Ric Bucher reports. In the deal, the Knicks get Keith Van Horn from Philadelphia, and ship Latrell Sprewell to the Timberwolves. Terrell Brandon goes from the Wolves to the Hawks, while Glen Robinson lands in Philadelphia._


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

the knicks just got short changed, sprewell for van horn come on


----------



## GONYK (Aug 14, 2002)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

wtf are we thinking? i'd call him the bball version of benitez but he's even worse. he'll get booed first game. after the draft i thought i'd give layden a 2nd chance but after hearing this 
FIRREEEEEEEEEEEEEEE LAYDEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JonMatrix (Apr 8, 2003)

Layden usually makes at least one stupid move per year. Knowing he had a decent draft...he had to screw his team up.


Anyways,I'm joking,but I wouldn't want to be Van Horn.....or a serious Knick fan right about now. I don't know what to say other than......I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## JaeMurda (Mar 28, 2003)

I was just listening to espn radio and they said nothing was official yet. They were breaking the trade down and all the salaries dont even matchup some more pieaces would have to be added. Wfan is also reporting knicks management has been contacted and they deny anything went down yet. People kinda blew this up when it broke in on espn the dude dident even say the trade went down if your listened instead of getting excited he said something was close. People want something to happen so bad that they get over excited and misunderstand the whole thing.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JaeMurda</b>!
> I was just listening to espn radio and they said nothing was official yet. They were breaking the trade down and all the salaries dont even matchup some more pieaces would have to be added. Wfan is also reporting knicks management has been contacted and they deny anything went down yet. People kinda blew this up when it broke in on espn the dude dident even say the trade went down if your listened instead of getting excited he said something was close. People want something to happen so bad that they get over excited and misunderstand the whole thing.


of course they're denying it now, if they dont they better send NYPD to protect hte knick offices


----------



## CrimsonShadows (Jun 12, 2003)

This is a really really unpopular move for New York. What are they thinking!!! Spee for the great white hype... come on now. But as a Toronto fan I am happy that we won't see spee in the playoffs (if the knicks even make it after this).


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

Go to ESPN.COM, itz featured on the main page and wiLL be compLeted most LikeLy by tomorrow @ the Latest. 







http://msn.espn.go.com/nba/news/2003/0722/1584275.html


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

Knicks got screwed by the way...I don't get it, wtf is Layden doing to you guys?


----------



## knicks235 (May 20, 2003)

fire layden!!!! god this sucks ugh i cant belive this guh, im at a loss for words exuse me as i collect my thaughts


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

are you guys aware of how much cap room you have gain, huh. look at the bright side, your an up and coming team and a lot of cap room, yea that is an stupid trade, im not too mad because im on the other side of the trade, sorry:| the trade isnt over with, remeber the only one to say that the trade isnt official is the gm of the sixers, that might meen that the knicks prolly will be getting someone like muccolah or salmons or someone else, so dont get down on the gm yet, sorry and all wishes to the knicks


----------



## Jeff van Gumby (Feb 22, 2003)

KVH is a SF. Sprewell is guard. That's the only good part of the trade. KVH is just a tall Allan Houston who can't shoot as well. They need someone who can score down low. That's not KVH or Walker or any Rat Chump Layden is going to get.


----------



## NYCbballFan (Jun 8, 2003)

I support trading Sprewell. He's almost 33, he's lost a step and he has a player option after the season. Spree has played very well for the Knicks, but the Knicks aren't going to be contenders anytime soon. Trading him is better for the Knicks and he deserves to play the last effective year or two of his career on a contender.

That said, Spree for Van Horn? You have got to be kidding me. I wouldn't trade Travis Knight for Keith Van Horn. He has to be one of the most frustrating players in the NBA. Two of the top contenders in the division have now traded him in two consecutive years, including a team with the top play-making PG in the NBA and a team with a star begging for a reliable 2nd scoring option. Doesn't that tell the Knicks anything?

Just Say NO to Keith Van Horn on the Knicks.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

haha, Van Horn is gonna play one game in NY, he's gonna get booed like crazy, he's gonna go sit in a corner and cry because he played bad, and then announce his retirement.:laugh: :yes:


----------



## jawn100 (Jun 1, 2003)

I love how big city teams get soft players and act surprised when they underperformand get ridiculed by fans. Marbury, Iverson, Kidd, K-Mart...they all hated him. He was questioning his worth as a person after the playoffs last year. 

With Spree, Houston, Thomas, Sweetney they had a good chance to get the 8 seed AT LEAST. Now their a lock to head back to the lottery.

Out of all of the dumb moves Laden has made this will go down as the worst. Cant wait to see the Post, Daily News, and Newsday back covers tomorrow. 

Knicks got raped. 

Harrington, Spoon, McDyess, Weis, Van Horn...bunch of winners there.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>knickstorm</b>!
> 
> FIRREEEEEEEEEEEEEEE LAYDEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jawn100 (Jun 1, 2003)

Ive heard some racial reasoning for the trade also.

Trade the Tatooed, coach choking black guy for the clean moreman.


----------



## NYCbballFan (Jun 8, 2003)

Choking applies pretty well to Keith Van Horn, too.


----------



## 82 (Jul 11, 2002)

layden is obviously a moron, and probably a racist as well. His last two big moves, Van Horn and Doleac, obviously he's trying to get that old Utah team together, maybe Mottola and ALex Jensen next. His track record speaks for itself, someone should shoot him.


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

Keith Van Horn is not as bad as what people say. I think he is an up-grade over Sprewell in the fact that he is 6'10". He plays a different position then Sprewell which is good b/c you already have a person at the 2 spot in Allan Houston. Playing in Phily with Iverson definitely was not a good fit for him. And I think New York will fit him nicely, except for the media, he seems to get down on him self and the Knick fans won't give him much room to mess up. First thing he does wrong he is gonna hear it. I never understood why NYC fans in general were like that, no matter what the sport. Great fans when things are going good but first slip up and their out for the players head. Band-Wagon fan's if you ask me.


Keith Van Horn career averages:
17.7 ppg, 7.5 rpg, 1.7 apg

Latrell Sprewell career averages:
19.1 ppg, 4.2 rpg, 4.3 apg


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>tdizzle</b>!
> Keith Van Horn is not as bad as what people say. I think he is an up-grade over Sprewell in the fact that he is 6'10". He plays a different position then Sprewell which is good b/c you already have a person at the 2 spot in Allan Houston. Playing in Phily with Iverson definitely was not a good fit for him. And I think New York will fit him nicely, except for the media, he seems to get down on him self and the Knick fans won't give him much room to mess up. First thing he does wrong he is gonna hear it. I never understood why NYC fans in general were like that, no matter what the sport. Great fans when things are going good but first slip up and their out for the players head. Band-Wagon fan's if you ask me.
> 
> 
> ...


:clap:

The Knicks will not be as bad off as people think right now. KVH is gonna be dogged in this media spotlight, no doubt, but he will deliver solid numbers. And he won't questionably break his hand.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

Let's take a lookie why:

New York Rangers:

salary: highest
last seasons accomplishment: missed the playoffs, under .500

New York Jets:

Salary: highest
last seasons accomplishment: lost in the 1st round

New York Knicks:

Salary: highest
last seasons accomplishment: missed the playoffs, under .500

New York Yankees:

Salary: highest
last seasons accomplishment: lost in the first round to a wild card team

New York Mets:

Salary: Third highest
last seasons accomplishment: Worst team in the NL east, under .500

Get the picture? It is fine if your paying a ton of money, but you had better be winning. It's fine to lose if you are re-tooling, trying to make the team better. Neither has happened in three of the five aforementioned. Hence, the fans tend to be a bit critical.

Anyways, I liked the trade. The Knicks get a natural SF in place of a SG playing SF, get a guy who can score as well, get a boost in the rebounding area, which should be the Knicks biggest concern right now, get a guy who shoots at a higher percentage, lose a guy with a bad record off the court, gain a guy with off-court credibility, get a younger guy who could be used to rebuild if need be, and free up room under the cap. Yay.

All that said I will miss Sprewell. I would have preferred to lose Houston. I think Sprewell is the better SG as he had a better year than Houston in my opinion and he wasn't even playing his natural position. Less than a year separates them in age. It's a shame Houston's contract is so much larger and Houston is so overpaid, otherwise they could have moved him instead. Oh well, adieu Sprewell


----------



## Jmonty580 (Jun 20, 2003)

^^^^ the above is very true, except i feel that Houston at this point in time is better than spree and i dont think KVH is an improvement. I do agree that New York fans deserve better than the knicks, jets, gaints, mets, rangers. The only real team we have to count on is the Yankees. Were tired of management making dumb decisoins and were not going to support that crap. BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO to KVH and BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO to Layden
We cheer when the team does good casue we need something to cheer for but the boooos tend out number the cheers for obvious reasons.
Sell the knicks to Puff, so that we can try and turn this team around.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Kvh doesn't have enough Street cred for New york i guess.

anyway..he isn't a main guy. This is a huge mismatch...Kvh belongs in Utah. Ostertag has shown some interest in New York I heard.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

I think many people will be eating their words. KVH shot about .080 points higher than Sprewell at field goal percentage last year. Being as it is that the Knicks were the worst rebounding team in the NBA, they can not afford a guy who shoots a mere .400 field goal percentage. KVH also averages 3.2 more rebounds per game, helping that particular category out.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jawn100</b>!
> Ive heard some racial reasoning for the trade also.
> 
> Trade the Tatooed, coach choking black guy for the clean moreman.


Spree doesnt have any tatts. But I hear what you are saying.. Management wanted Spree out, and were willing to take a loser like Van Horn even, to get him out of town. Im gonna miss Spree. The only two athletic and exciting players we had were Spree and Postell. This is gonna be a boring team unless Dice regains his athleticiism(huge if) and if Lampe provides some exciting plays.


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

It was actually like this

Spree for Brandon, Brandon for Robinson, and Robinson for Van Horn. So you didn't trade spree for white boy. Stupid Azz trade imo.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> Kvh doesn't have enough Street cred for New york i guess.
> 
> anyway..he isn't a main guy. This is a huge mismatch...Kvh belongs in Utah. Ostertag has shown some interest in New York I heard.


Van Horn has less street cred than my 9 year old sister:laugh:


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

*what is spree worth???*

ok,all you geniuses...do you really think Spree could have brought you more than van horn??

would you rather have big dog???

face it,spree was playing out of position and houston makes too much money to trade or bench..do you see spree as a sixth man??

the reality is,spree is 33,a shooting guard and had a bad relationship with managent,perhaps thru no fault of his own..

van horn may not be an upgrade,but he is 6'10" and gets us a little bigger...Personally,i think he will fit in with the knicks,but only time will tell


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

*Re: what is spree worth???*



> Originally posted by <b>truth</b>!
> ok,all you geniuses...do you really think Spree could have brought you more than van horn??
> 
> would you rather have big dog???
> ...


I would rather have big dog. But I agree with you on giving Van Horn a chance before we knock the deal too harshly. He does give us more size,length, and rebounding.


----------



## duosingace (Jun 19, 2003)

simply FIRE LAYDEN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: what is spree worth???*



> Originally posted by <b>truth</b>!
> ok,all you geniuses...do you really think Spree could have brought you more than van horn??
> 
> would you rather have big dog???
> ...


i dont care if he's 6'10'', does that mean he'll D up on people like spree did? he doesnt have the fire or intensity like spree and definitely doesn't give it his all. I"d call him the white antoine walker except he's not even that good. You wanna talk about money? you know van horn makes more than spree this year!?!? did spree not play out of position back in 99 when we went to the finals?? houston makes too much money to trade or bench?? why would we ever bench his *** genius, he's only our best scorer, how the hell would spree be a 6th man?? thats like saying, hey last year KG has to play SF but since thats not his natural PF spot, lets bench him. Practically everyone on this forsaken team plays out of position how can we not with harrington, thomas, weatherspoon, doleac.


----------



## NYCbballFan (Jun 8, 2003)

Since when did Van Horn become a natural SF? The guy is a classic tweener - too slow for SF, too weak for PF. And height? How does Van Horn help the height at PF and C, the positions the Knicks need the height? Is he somehow going to donate 2 of his inches to Kurt Thomas?

Van Horn and Houston. Talk about the anti-Riley Knicks. Not exactly evoking Mase, Starks, Oak and Patrick in those two. Well, there is a lot of Charles Smith in Van Horn, so it's not totally the anti-Riley Knicks.

Van Horn is like Benitez. He'll put up decent stats but he'll choke in the big spots when he's being most counted on. As long as the Knicks don't make it into the post-season, Van Horn will be fine.


----------



## h8breed (Jun 25, 2003)

trade him for rodman


----------



## DownUnderWonder (May 27, 2003)

In all fairness its sad to see spree leave to new york. Me and my mates thought he was the most "new york" player in a knick uniform (We're Australian and see a coach strangling dude with cornrows the most likely to cut it up at Rucker) and was the only sign of intimidation they had...

But all is not lost. KVH will play well with a rough and ready Power foward (Thomas back in his accoustomed role) and a PG with some balls. (LLE... SIGN SKIP TO MY LOU) and New york might break .500 and be out of the lottery....

He is a good role player on a tall team but, you guys dont have a tall team...


:upset: FIRE LAYDEN:upset:


----------



## 82 (Jul 11, 2002)

everyone keeps saying, well, what else could we have gotten for spree? SImple, Brandon. Why not just take his very favorable contract and a first round pick for spree? That would help our awful cap and maybe we could have even thrown in Anderson or eisley for another expiring contract. If we go after LaFrentz I will at least know for a fact that Layden is a moron racist who just wants to destroy the team.


----------



## NYCbballFan (Jun 8, 2003)

Watch the exodus of Knicks fans to the Nets. The Nets have added players like Martin, Kidd and Zo - tough guys who remind us of the 90s Knicks players. 

Meanwhile, Layden is steadily cutting out all the remnants of the Ewing-era Knicks and replacing them with, well, the players we have now. 

I always kept an idle eye on the Nets as a basketball fan, but last season was the 1st time I followed the Nets more than I followed the Knicks. This season, I expect for that trend to continue. A generation of NYC area basketball fans will grow up following the Nets and laughing at the Knicks. Thanks to Layden. Not a good thing.


----------

